# how to get nanobsd scripts



## bsaidus (Apr 19, 2012)

Please can someone help me on how to get nanobsd?
*T*hanks.


----------



## johnd (Apr 19, 2012)

NanoBSD scripts are included in the base installation of FreeBSD. The scripts can be found in /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd

Additional information can be found here:
Introduction to NanoBSD
nanobsd(8)


----------



## bsaidus (Apr 19, 2012)

johnd said:
			
		

> NanoBSD scripts are included in the base installation of FreeBSD. The scripts can be found in /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd
> 
> Additional information can be found here:
> Introduction to NanoBSD
> nanobsd(8)



Thanks, but this after the installation. Can *I* find the script in the Ftp Folder for ports? *I*f yes what is the name of the package?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2012)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> Can *I* find the script in the Ftp Folder for ports? *I*f yes what is the name of the package?


There is no port for it, it's part of the base installation.


----------



## bsaidus (Apr 19, 2012)

*O*k, thanks.


----------

